# 1st ICSI got BFN



## pinkyshell (Sep 2, 2011)

We have just finished our 1st cycle of ICSI and yesteday got a BFN 

I am finding it hard to except as I honest thought it had worked. Coming on my period yesterday was a sign it hadn't worked which was confirmed by a blood test. This is emotionally draining.


How has everyone got through BFN?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of ur bfn  . just take each day at a time and don't expect too much of ur self or to soon.

Having a follow up appointment helps to put an end to the negative cycle and allows u to look forwArd. X x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry to hear of you bfn, and it is hard so take time to look after yourself and each other and people dont expect you bounce right back so take all the time you need.

big hugs. xxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Its never easy and I have no secret words of wisdom apart from to look after yourself and give yourself time and space to come to terms with it. It can and does get easier and I know you may not believe me but you will find the strength to try again but in the mean time give yourself plenty of TLC


----------



## alpa1610 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Pinkyshell

It was my first ICSI too and I also got a BFN on 27th Sep.. I wish there had been any indication that my periods were about to start.. Everything had been wonderful but I woke up that morning to find it was over.. 

Trying to be strong but still trying to pick up the threads.. There are times when i feel better but there still are moments when all i want to do is curl under the blankets and not wake up (but its so hot nowadays, couldn't do that either).. 

I've been lurking around this website since i wanted to know how everyone else was doing but haven't had the heart into saying or posting anything until today when i saw your post.. Just wanted to know how you were doing..

Take care 
Alpa


----------



## girl1970 (May 30, 2011)

Pinky shell -

So sorry it didn't work this time for you  .    I had a BFN from my first ICSI earlier this year, and it took a long time to feel ok again.  Not helped by a colleague at work announcing she was pregnant pretty much exactly the same time, having got pregnant completely by accident, and not really happy about it.  

Only advice I can give is take each day at a time, and let yourself feel whatever it is you want to feel.  Take some time out if you can too, a week away was something I didn't realise I needed until I got there.  It will get better, it may take you a little time but you will get there.  

xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Pinkshell,
Same thing just happened to us. We have just got a BFN from our 1st ICSI cycle.
Feels so unfair and guttering!
Jenny x


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

so sorry to hear of your BFN's i really do feel for you all. We had our 1st icsi and got our bfn on 13th Sept! You try not to get your hopes up but its only natural to feel like it has worked especially if it has gone well through the treatment! Everyday gets easier i promise. U need to take some time out and do what relax's you and you enjoy. After your follow up you Wil better and be ready to go again. Good luck to all of you. Xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

My husband is being very unsupportive and moody - not taking it very well. He is VERY angry and ****** off and is taking it out on me 
I am much more positive than him - our reactions are totally different.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I think there is something about the first round of ivf now working, I think this is when u really experience the negative side of things. I know that's obvious but, but I think it hits u really hard and u start doubting that ivf is quite the miracle that we r led to believe it is! 

I hope that things prove for u all and that u r kind to yourself and ur partners. X x


----------



## pinkyshell (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies.

We are starting to come to terms with it now. We still can't believe it didn't work. We have had our follow up appointment and have decided to wait till the new year to begin another cycle. I just don't want to be having injections or to be in pain over Christmas (or my birthday - 22nd). At first we wanted to just do ICSI and not egg share but unfortunately we just can't get the funds ( 7000 is a lot of money). As long as the fertility clinic agrees then we have to egg share again. I am happy with this as it means I can hopefully help out another person. We will be doing the long protocol which apparently will help me produce more eggs as they are upping the dosage. At least this way there may be some we can freeze. Last time they just weren't good enough. 

I will keep everyone updated.


----------

